# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Universitair Medisch Centrum Groningen

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Universitair Medisch Centrum Groningen
Hanzeplein 1
Groningen 

Bezoek de website van Universitair Medisch Centrum Groningen


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Universitair Medisch Centrum Groningen.*

----------


## Antonetta

Ik had altijd zo iets van, naar het UMCG ga je voor grote gevaarlijke ingrepen. Alle kleine behandelingen kunnen ook in een regionaal ziekenhuis. Ik had altijd voor ogen dat er door de grote werkdruk in het UMCG weinig tijd en aandacht voor de in het ziekenhuis verblijvende patiënt was. Ik moet hier van terug komen. Ik ben na een verwaarloosde gallekkage overgeplaatst naar het UMCG. Eerst heb ik twee weken op de IC gelegen, de verzorging en de aandacht van zowel de artsen,co assistenten als de verpleging was daar optimaal. Op de verpleegafdeling was de verzorging net als op de IC, er was zelfs tijd voor een opbeurend gesprek als het allemaal tegen zat. Ik heb er in totaal negen weken gelegen en kan er geen kwaad woord over zeggen, de totale verzorging is optimaal geweest.

----------

